# Cisternogram-the first time



## prabha

This is the first time I have come across this kind of a report.Can anyone help me as how to code this report?

CT CISTERNOGRAMS OF THE CRANIAL CAVITY:       
       Clinical information: H/O squamous cell cancer of right eyelid
       with intraorbital extension.  right orbital exenteration and right
       fronto-spheno-temporal craniectomy.  Postop- CSF rhinorrhea
       (leakage into the right nasal cavity).

       The patient was placed in the prone position on the X-ray table.
       Through the intraspinal drainage tube approximately 4 cc of Isovue
       300 mg% was injected into the spinal canal.  The tip of the
       intrathecal catheter was seen in the upper thoracic spinal canal.
       The contrast material was seen in the cervical and thoracic spinal
       canal.

       Subsequently the X-ray table was tiled in head-down position,
       allowing the contrast material to gravitate into the cranial
       cavity.  Then the patient was transported to the CT room in a
       stretcher in the prone position.

       On the CT table, helical axial scans of the head were acquired in
       the prone position at 3 mm interval.  these were then
       reconstructed into 1 mm scan slices.  Coronal and sagittal
       reformatted images were created.

       There is evidence of right fronto-spheno-temporal craniectomy and
       right orbital exenteration.  A reconstructive myocutaneous flap is
       noted at the surgical site.  There is evidence of resection of the
       right frontal sinus.  The crista galli is intact.

       The contrast material is seen in the subarachnoid spaces in the
       anterior cranial fossa, interhemispheric fissure and other basal
       cisterns.

       A tiny bony defect is seen in the posterior wall of the right
       frontal sinus, on the right side of the crista galli, measuring
       1.5 mm in diameter.  This tiny bony defect allows the contrast
       material to enter the right frontal sinus as seen on image #65,
       series #602. Less dense contrast material is seen filling the left
       frontal sinus.  The right nasofrontal duct is dense, so is the
       right middle nasal turbinate, indicating layering of contrast
       material, as seen on image #22, series 603.

       Minimal fluid collections are seen in bilateral maxillary sinuses.
       But there is no evidence of contrast material in either maxillary
       sinus.  The ethmoid and sphenoid sinuses are clear.

       IMPRESSION:       
       1.  CSF leakage through a tiny bony defect in the posterior wall
       of the right frontal sinus, on the right side of the crista galli.

       2.  Status post right fronto-spheno-temporal craniectomy and right
       orbital exenteration with a reconstructive myocutaneous flap at
       the surgical site.


----------



## vikas.maheshwari

A cisternogram is done to demonstrate the flow and track of cerebro-spinal fluid around the head. It is done to ensure there are no leaks of cerebrospinal fluid out of the body (through the nose, for instance) and also to diagnose a brain condition known as NPH (normal pressure hydrocephalus). The interventional radiologist performs a lumbar puncture and introduces a small amount of isotope into the spinal fluid. Pictures of the patient's head and back are taken about four hours later and then again after 24 hours. 

The appropriate code to describe this procedure is 78630 (Cerebrospinal fluid flow, imaging [not including introduction of material]; cisternography) for the radiological side.

Depending on site of the puncture, one of the following injection codes would apply: 


•62310 - Injection, single (not via indwelling catheter), not including neurolytic substances, with or without contrast (for either localization or epidurography), of diagnostic or therapeutic substance(s) (including anesthetic, antispasmodic, opioid, steroid, other solution), epidural or subarachnoid; cervical or thoracic 

•62311 - ... lumbar, sacral (caudal). 

Since your dictation specifies injection into the subarachnoid space, this procedure should resolve with 62310.

You can charge for fluoroscopy only if the radiologist does not read the cisternogram. If you charge the RS&I (radiological supervision and interpretation), you can't charge the fluoroscopic guidance because it is included in RS&I.


Vikas Maheshwari
MBA-HCS, CPC-H
vikashmaheshwari@gmail.com


----------



## dpeoples

prabha said:


> This is the first time I have come across this kind of a report.Can anyone help me as how to code this report?
> 
> CT CISTERNOGRAMS OF THE CRANIAL CAVITY:
> Clinical information: H/O squamous cell cancer of right eyelid
> with intraorbital extension.  right orbital exenteration and right
> fronto-spheno-temporal craniectomy.  Postop- CSF rhinorrhea
> (leakage into the right nasal cavity).
> 
> The patient was placed in the prone position on the X-ray table.
> Through the intraspinal drainage tube approximately 4 cc of Isovue
> 300 mg% was injected into the spinal canal.  The tip of the
> intrathecal catheter was seen in the upper thoracic spinal canal.
> The contrast material was seen in the cervical and thoracic spinal
> canal.
> 
> Subsequently the X-ray table was tiled in head-down position,
> allowing the contrast material to gravitate into the cranial
> cavity.  Then the patient was transported to the CT room in a
> stretcher in the prone position.
> 
> On the CT table, helical axial scans of the head were acquired in
> the prone position at 3 mm interval.  these were then
> reconstructed into 1 mm scan slices.  Coronal and sagittal
> reformatted images were created.
> 
> There is evidence of right fronto-spheno-temporal craniectomy and
> right orbital exenteration.  A reconstructive myocutaneous flap is
> noted at the surgical site.  There is evidence of resection of the
> right frontal sinus.  The crista galli is intact.
> 
> The contrast material is seen in the subarachnoid spaces in the
> anterior cranial fossa, interhemispheric fissure and other basal
> cisterns.
> 
> A tiny bony defect is seen in the posterior wall of the right
> frontal sinus, on the right side of the crista galli, measuring
> 1.5 mm in diameter.  This tiny bony defect allows the contrast
> material to enter the right frontal sinus as seen on image #65,
> series #602. Less dense contrast material is seen filling the left
> frontal sinus.  The right nasofrontal duct is dense, so is the
> right middle nasal turbinate, indicating layering of contrast
> material, as seen on image #22, series 603.
> 
> Minimal fluid collections are seen in bilateral maxillary sinuses.
> But there is no evidence of contrast material in either maxillary
> sinus.  The ethmoid and sphenoid sinuses are clear.
> 
> IMPRESSION:
> 1.  CSF leakage through a tiny bony defect in the posterior wall
> of the right frontal sinus, on the right side of the crista galli.
> 
> 2.  Status post right fronto-spheno-temporal craniectomy and right
> orbital exenteration with a reconstructive myocutaneous flap at
> the surgical site.




Perhaps these codes are what you are looking for:
61050-61055/78630

HTH


----------



## prabha

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------

